

Apple to release Mac OS X Lion through Mac App Store - ssclafani
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/05/04/apple_to_release_mac_os_x_lion_through_mac_app_store_sources.html

======
frou_dh
Talking of large things in the Mac App Store, the Xcode 4 experience is a
joke.

Even the most minor update requires it download the entire 4.5GB "Install
Xcode.app" again. Further, you have to keep that installer around or you'll
stop being notified of subsequent updates.

~~~
richbradshaw
To be fair though, on a regular broadband connection that takes around 20
minutes, if you have the top end, its more like 12.

Despite that, I do agree, seems an incredibly wasteful thing to do.

~~~
singular
Err, except when the server throttles the download to 60-100 k/s. Took me 18
damn hours, not to mention that it failed several times before I could get it
all. It's ridiculous.

N.B. - for those having problems, I used this[1] script to download via wget,
then after having downloaded everything minus 100megs before the dl failed, I
was able to hand the script the -c flag for wget and continue. Lifesaver.

N.B. II - this script isn't written by me, but rather the awesome 'derencius'.
All credit to him :)

[1]:<https://gist.github.com/863511>

~~~
msbarnett
I've never had Apple's server down-throttle me, and regularly see around 2M/s
pulling down Xcode.

Maybe your ISP is pulling one of those speedboost scams where the first N megs
are at a high speed and then everything afterwards is throttled down?

~~~
singular
'tis possible, though judging by googling around on this I am not the only one
having trouble downloading xcode in a reasonable amount of time.

Maybe they should put it out as a torrent + simply seed the thing? Seems a
perfect fit, given the size of the download + the number of people getting it.

------
daimyoyo
I don't want to take the time to upload this OS, and have no way to back it up
should things go wrong. Having a DVD I can pop in and a few minutes later, I'm
good to go. Reloading the entire OS does not seem fun. What would be ideal
would be if I could get Lion on a USB drive like you can with a MacBook Air.
Or even better, a special device with Thundebolt. I'd pay more to be able to
install the binary faster than I could downloading it, or through my DVD
drive.

edit: I know that when you back up your hard drive, you back up your OS as
well. Having said that, if my computer gets corrupted, I don't want to lose
everything.

------
nopal
I wonder how re-installs will work. Will they be creating a utility partition
upon installation?

And I guess the days of sharing OS X discs are over.

~~~
jbrennan
In that case, you could always just log in to your "friend's" computer on the
App Store, and there you go. I don't think they verify the downloads
afterward.

------
jbrennan
My guess is if they do this, expect to see it relatively cheap. It wouldn't
surprise me to see it at $29 like Snow Leopard, though I expect it around $49.

------
r00fus
One thing is sure, if Lion is an "App", then by the capability for App
sharing, OSX will probably have a conversion rate of 80+% within 3 months.

